# Bolivar Surf Fishing



## BolivarBum (Jun 3, 2012)

Typically I fish in the surf early morning on Bolivar/Galveston. When I get to the beach I typically throw my cast net to catch my bait (whether it be finger mullet or shrimp; I use what I catch in the cast net). With that being said, I was wondering what type of setup I should be using to catch specs and/or reds. Typically I will use either a popping cork fork for the smaller baits (for specs typically or whatever bites) and when I fish with the bigger bait that I catch in the cast net I fish on the bottom with a leader and a spider weight (typically using cut bait on one hook and a finger mullet on the other). I tend to get skunked when I fish the bottom. I was wondering how far out I need to 'yak the baits out and how far is too far? Another thing I was wondering about was what artificials typically bring in the fish (I haven't had much of any luck on artificials)? Also, any other input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Spoons and mirror lures work good in the surf.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Just past the 3rd bar is far enough to yak baits for reds and sharks. I usually run one a couple hundred yds further too. For reds, I prefer a large mullet or whiting head...tend to stay on longer bc trash fish cant get if off.


----------



## BolivarBum (Jun 3, 2012)

mullethead00 said:


> Just past the 3rd bar is far enough to yak baits for reds and sharks. I usually run one a couple hundred yds further too. For reds, I prefer a large mullet or whiting head...tend to stay on longer bc trash fish cant get if off.


when you use the large mullet do u cut it or do u use it live?


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

hey bolivarbum i sent you a pm


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

BolivarBum said:


> when you use the large mullet do u cut it or do u use it live?


Both. For reds I'll cut the head off and leave a couple inches of body. For sharks I'll use the whole thing.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread, but have any of you used the Chicken Boy plastics in the surf?


----------



## BolivarBum (Jun 3, 2012)

mullethead00 said:


> Just past the 3rd bar is far enough to yak baits for reds and sharks. I usually run one a couple hundred yds further too. For reds, I prefer a large mullet or whiting head...tend to stay on longer bc trash fish cant get if off.


how big are the whiting/mullet that you use (about how many inches)?


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I caught huge reds on finger mullet and slot reds on huge mullet heads. I don't size is that important (insert joke here). Usually a good medium size (8-10") mullet or whiting head will be perfect. Really not that exact, if the fish are there they will bite.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

ranger-370 said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but have any of you used the Chicken Boy plastics in the surf?


I will be trying the new pink one in the surf this weekend. Will give a report.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mullethead00 said:


> I caught huge reds on finger mullet and slot reds on huge mullet heads. I don't size is that important (insert joke here). Usually a good medium size (8-10") mullet or whiting head will be perfect. Really not that exact, if the fish are there they will bite.


I always try to use a bait that is just barely bigger than what a "normal" Gafftop will eat. Notice I said Normal, I have caught some trophy sized gafftop's in the surf.


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

For Big Reds I try to get my bait 200yds or more from shore. I use my little Yak now that Im older and wiser, no more swimming the bait out for me!!!
I like to cast net or buy huge mullet. I will cut them in half and hang each half from my double hook rig. The head is what i catch on 85% of the time. I have NEVER hooked 2 BIG reds, (36" to 45" is what I call BIG) at one time. If I ever do, then im sure my line will break before I get them reeled in. I have reeled in 2 small reds at a time at Roll Over on a spec rig before.


----------



## jasmin.hatcher (May 2, 2012)

I have never fished te surf before, but do fish freshwater a lot. Just wanting to go down to the coast this summer and try to catch a few blacktips and whatever else bites down on the beach. Pls share some tips..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

jasmin.hatcher said:


> I have never fished te surf before, but do fish freshwater a lot. Just wanting to go down to the coast this summer and try to catch a few blacktips and whatever else bites down on the beach. Pls share some tips..


Read this thread.. :headknock


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

jasmin.hatcher said:


> I have never fished the surf before, but do fish freshwater a lot. Just wanting to go down to the coast this summer and try to catch a few blacktips and whatever else bites down on the beach. Pls share some tips..


If you ever liked plugging for bass, you'll probably like plugging for specs in the surf. (For that and for other styles, like FS says, read these threads--and GFD archives has lots of material, too.) It's about the same, except it matters a whole lot less exactly where you cast the lure, most of the time. I recall topwater basss fishing. If I missed the stump by more than three inches, I'd reel in and try again. This ain't like that at all--and you don't have to wait as long for a hit, most of the time.

You don't need any special gear, just a good rod and reel, a small assortment of lures, a stringer, a couple of pairs of pliers, and long pants.


----------

